# Paphiopedilum sanderianum "Shin-Yi SM/TPS X In Charm"



## Fabrice (Jun 11, 2010)

I'ts a first bloom. This specie is just wonderful! 63cms for the petals.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 11, 2010)

Fantastic! Would love to see a pic of the whole plant if possible.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah......


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you.

It's a single growth (it's necessary that I cut the spike this evening) and the size is 90cms. I will add photos as soon as possible.


----------



## emydura (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wonderful Fabrice. Great start. First time I have seen a flower from this cross. Seen lots of flasks etc. Tell us a bit more. How long have you been growing it etc.

David


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 11, 2010)

I have it since 2 years. It comes from Taiwan (but it's not a surprise when we read the name of parents  )

Temperatures: 19-35°C
Humidity: 65% mini (85% max)
Luminosity beetween phalaenopsis and cattleya and less than rothschildianum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 11, 2010)

Dang! that is super nice clone!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy cow, these are looooooong petals!!:drool::drool::drool::drool:
What a beautiful sight!!


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2010)

That's what I said! AWESOME!!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 11, 2010)

DAMN! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 11, 2010)

:clap: :drool: :drool:  A WOWser!!!! :drool::clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: :drool: :drool:  A WOWser!!!! :drool::clap::clap:





I'll go for this too!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats on a grat bloom. How large was the plant 2 years ago when you got it?


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh .......... my .......... goodness!!!!!!!!! 

You must be very pleased, Fabrice!


----------



## McPaph (Jun 12, 2010)

WOW. Very nice. Great to see.


----------



## Clark (Jun 12, 2010)

Love it!
And envious.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh man that's nice. Well done! :clap::drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2010)

sorry for the repetition, but 'fantastique' was the expression that came to my mind, too, when seeing that pic!!!! Jean


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jun 13, 2010)

Truly amazing!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you all.

The petals are now 67cms. I did'nt cut the spike...tomorrow maybe.

I'm just a little dissapointed to not have the congratulations of a good friend on this forum...oke:


----------



## ronan (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabrice said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> The petals are now 67cms. I did'nt cut the spike...tomorrow maybe.
> 
> I'm just a little dissapointed to not have the congratulations of a good friend on this forum...oke:


maybe uri is busy...


----------



## paphreek (Jun 14, 2010)

Such beautiful, long petals! Tremendous!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wonderful..!!   May we get a whole plant pic please...?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 14, 2010)

What medium are you growing it in, Fabrice..? Thanks..


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 16, 2010)

At this time, I have just those 2 bad photos to see the plant... The leafspan is 90cms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice sandie!


----------



## jewel (Jun 16, 2010)

wow!:drool: will the petals keep growing if they come into contact with the table or do they stop?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2010)

OH MY


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh my! those are some very long moustaches... need to get them trimmed..


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jun 17, 2010)

That is one awsome plant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raymond (Jun 17, 2010)

wow a beauty that I hope that I will have the same quality it was 14 devraitrendu bloom well soon made it to 14 inches


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 18, 2010)

Fabulous ! This species is on my wish list.


----------

